# 2- 2000 Ford Super Duty Meyer plow set ups



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

Getting out of plowing
2 classic mounts
2 custom made pump mounts
Wiring harnesses with 3 touch pad controllers
Extra E47H pump
Spare pump parts and hoses
M9 9' plow needs an edge includes custom wings 11' 
C8.5 plow good condition
Good roads 8' Vbox runs good
Please call Scott with your questions 513-479-0451


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Pics and price?

What's a good roads vbox?


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

Swenson or Meyer is the same


----------

